

Android device with 3 flexible touchscreens? - jaspero
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2011/01/19/android-device-with-3-flexible-touchscreens-oh-yeah/

======
jrockway
Wow, awesome. Incidentally, I just read about something even better today.
It's a cell phone that is invisible and broadcasts images into your mind. They
can be slightly transparent, so you can see the actual world, or it can take
up your whole field of vision so that you can really concentrate on what
you're reading. Except, you don't have to read, because it synchronizes with
your mind. Download a book from Amazon, and you instantly absorb the content.
Find an interesting YouTube clip, and instead of watching it, you just
experience the pleasure that would have resulted from watching it. It can also
send text messages without your intervention, and receive phone calls without
a 3G signal. Finally, just thinking about the device allows you to travel,
instantly, through time and space.

Anyway, I am much better than designers at coming up with impossible devices.
Can I win an award or something for this? Thx in advance...

(Sarcasm aside, it seems that designers only think about the device. I would
rather think about what I want to do, and then do that without a device. Hence
being able to travel through time without a screen strapped to a battery in my
pocket. That's my goal...)

~~~
TimothyBurgess
Haha I thought you were being serious up until traveling instantly through
time and space... because at first it seemed like yet another completely
unrealistic "design" by yet another "designer" who doesn't quite grasp current
technological limitations. But you're right! You are much better at it!

I will say however that without the (seemingly, given the limitations of their
time) unrealistic visionaries, we would not have the technologies that we have
today.

------
zbanks
Not really news... just a designer concept.

------
gyom
The impression that I got from watching that video was that they were trying
to 1) flatter the average person by telling him/her that he/she is a very
creative individual, 2) convince us that having a funny little device with 3
flexible screens is the pinnacle of creativity.

Incidentally, they didn't really show any really novel use for the device,
except maybe the scene where they use the device to hold a flower temporarily
(because you'll need to water the flower if you're planning on leaving it
there).

